# Safety tools should include hacksaw



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A cell phone would have been better.:whistling2:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> A cell phone would have been better.:whistling2:


dang, why didn't I think of that ?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Im still trying to figure out just how he was stuck.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

You never know ............ he might have liked it.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apotemnophilia


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd like to know too. I feel bad for the guy, but I don't get it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That would be very hard to do. I would have to be desperate before I would cut my own arm off.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I'd like to know too. I feel bad for the guy, but I don't get it.


 
If my furnace had me stuck I would of cut it, not my arm.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> If my furnace had me stuck I would of cut it, not my arm.


 Maybe this guy wants his face on TV. Talk shows===$$$$$


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Maybe this guy wants his face on TV. Talk shows===$$$$$


 
Maybe? I just cant imagine thinking of my arm or the furnance and choosing my ARM! Crazy people.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Maybe? I just cant imagine thinking of my arm or the furnance and choosing my ARM! Crazy people.


 Me either.:no::no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Maybe? I just cant imagine thinking of my arm or the furnance and choosing my ARM! Crazy people.



If it comes down to my arm, the furnace is gonna show evidence of one hell of a fight.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree Ken.

A few years ago some hiker had a bolder roll onto his arm and he cut his arm off with a pocket knife .......... ouch!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> If it comes down to my arm, the furnace is gonna show evidence of one hell of a fight.


 
That furnance would of looked like a crack head took it apart for scrap before I cut my arm off.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aron_Ralston

http://www.sptimes.com/2003/05/03/Worldandnation/To_save_his_life__hik.shtml


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I agree Ken.
> 
> A few years ago some hiker had a bolder roll onto his arm and he cut his arm off with a pocket knife .......... ouch!


 http://www.sptimes.com/2003/05/03/Worldandnation/To_save_his_life__hik.shtml


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I agree Ken.
> 
> A few years ago some hiker had a bolder roll onto his arm and he cut his arm off with a pocket knife .......... ouch!


One company I worked for years ago let me drive the company van home. I get up one morning, and it's got a flat. So I lower the spare using the cheesy method Chevy likes to use (with a cable on a 'winch').

Once the flat is fixed, I reversed the process. Trying to get the spare to line up with the metal piece on the end of the cable, my fingers get pinched between it and the rim. I couldn't get enough leverage with my other arm to raise the spare, so I reach in the open back doors of the van and pull out my diagonals from my pouch. Cut the wire cable, and I'm fine.

Of course, my boss wasn't too happy about it. Being a Rat shop and all, he suggested I should have taken my Sawzall out and lopped off my hand instead. But you know how those Rat shops operate anyway.:jester:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Besides being a major puss and not cutting off your arm you took away work from the union mechanics, tow drivers, and even the EMTs that would have responded.

How can you face yourself in the mirror each morning? :jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Besides being a major puss and not cutting off your arm you took away work from the union mechanics, tow drivers, and even the EMTs that would have responded.
> 
> How can you face yourself in the mirror each morning? :jester:


 

Friends dont let friends drive chevys!:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> ............
> How can you face yourself in the mirror each morning? :jester:


Knowing I'm looking at my reflection and not you.





jwjrw said:


> Friends dont let friends drive chevys!:jester:


The boss wasn't my friend. Remember, it was a Rat shop. I could have languished there for days before neighbors discovered my body, and all my boss would have cared about was whether the flat got fixed or not.

BTW, GM wants you to call them Chevrolets, not Chevys.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Knowing I'm looking at my reflection and not you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

F government motors! I'm sure the rat owner bought a factory part and had an union mechanic fix it. The world is now right!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Correction, friends don't let friends drive anything that's not a Dodge


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> F government motors! I'm sure the rat owner bought a factory part and had an union mechanic fix it. The world is now right!



No. His Rat-bastard employee just rolled the Rat-spare into the back of the Rat-mobile used some Rat-12 to tie it to the Rat-headache rack, and scurried back to work for 6¢ an hour.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Knowing I'm looking at my reflection and not you.


OUCH! :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wildleg said:


> Correction, friends don't let friends drive anything that's not a Dodge



Dude Dodge vans have been always been the ugliest piece of chit vans out there.

In this area they seem to be the van of choice for drunk painting contractors.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

wildleg said:


> Correction, friends don't let friends drive anything that's not a Dodge


 
My last two new vans were Dodges and if they hadnt stopped making them I wouldnt of bought a 08 ford 250. I couldn't see paying what they wanted for a sprinter.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

who said anything about vans ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> who said anything about vans ?


Me. :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> My last two new vans were Dodges


Damn that sucks, did someone force you to buy those junk boxes?

Did you lose a bet?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess when I retire from new construction and become totally useless maybe I'll think about getting a van. I'm thinking step van or box truck tho, regular head bashing vans are useless IMO. I had one when I was a kid and it just didn't work for me.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Damn that sucks, did someone force you to buy those junk boxes?
> 
> Did you lose a bet?


They held up really well. An 84 that we kept till we bought a new 96. The 84 got a transmission at 150k. Other than that it was just change oil and rotates. I dont care who makes it.....they all break. Some more than others. Kinda like all gm v6 and v8 late model intake gaskets leak. Bad gasket design.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

wildleg said:


> http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local-beat/Man-Rescued-After-Being-Trapped-for-Days-95998884.html


He never did finish cutting off the arm, hsi friend showed up before he finished. Should have waited a little bit longer.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

wildleg said:


> I had one when I was a kid and it just didn't work for me.


 I had one when I was about 21. God I miss that van.:brows:


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> If my furnace had me stuck I would of cut it, not my arm.


 Have not seen the price of a furnace nowadays?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fondini said:


> Have not seen the price of a furnace nowadays?


A pittance compared to the cost of a limb.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe he's a newfie?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I still hate vans, I would rather cut my arm off than own one. But I will drive the company one until they replace it with a Tahoe or Yukon.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

wildleg said:


> Correction, friends don't let friends drive anything that's not a Dodge


That's the spirit, Dodges are the best at sustaining union mechanics, tow drivers, and even EMTs.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just for the record, I got a dodge 2500 pickup 4x4 diesel, not one of those gay sprinters. (I'm not a service guy)


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Do you realize that in 40 years, we'll have millions of old ladies running around with lower back tattoos and pierced navels?


Grams stamps?


----------

